# المر الذى يختاره لنا الله



## candy shop (23 مايو 2008)

احيانا نقف متسالين امام هذه الاية نتامل نقول هل الله يختار المر لنا ! اقول لهم بالعكس الله لا يختار المر لنا وانه ينظر الى خلاصنا ولو كان يختار المر لنا فما كان نزل من السماء لاجلنا وسوف احكى لكم قصة حدثت بالامس القريب حدث انه كان هناك شاب متدين جدا مسيحى بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معانى هذا الشاب كان فى كلية الطب وجائت السنة الاخيرة له بالكلية ولكن حدث ما كان لا يوقعه ففى اول ايام الامتحانات مرض جدا لدرجة انه كان لا يقوى على النهوض وبسب ذلك لم يدخل الامتحان ورسب فى هذه السنة مع انه كان من اوائل المتفوقين وكل من كان معه دخل الامتحان وتجاوزه وفى هذا الوقت اخذ يعاتب المسيح وكان يقول لماذا يارب كان هذا اثناء حرب 73 والذى حدث ان كل من كانوا معه فى السنة النهائية دخلوا الجيش فى الحرب وماتوا لكن هو لم يدخل لان باقى له سنة بالكلية وهنا تذكر مسيحه وقال فعلا ان المر الذى يختاره الله لنا خير من الشهد الذى نختاره لانفسنا 
اخى لا تنظر على ما يحدثك لك وتعاتب الله لانه يريد خلاصك اكثر منك بل قل له يا رب ان ساسلمك قلبى ولك ان تفعل ما يساعد خلاصى 


منقول​


----------



## Raymond (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: المر الذى يختاره لنا الله*

*شكرا عالموضوع و لابد ان نعلم ان الله له حكمة في اختياراته لنا
و هذه الحكمة لا يمكن ان ندركها بعقلنا القاصر
و ايضا ان الله لا يريد بنا سوءا و الا لما كان فدانا علي خشبة الصليب
موضوع حميل ربنا يباركك*


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: المر الذى يختاره لنا الله*



Raymond قال:


> *شكرا عالموضوع و لابد ان نعلم ان الله له حكمة في اختياراته لنا
> و هذه الحكمة لا يمكن ان ندركها بعقلنا القاصر
> و ايضا ان الله لا يريد بنا سوءا و الا لما كان فدانا علي خشبة الصليب
> موضوع حميل ربنا يباركك*



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

